# Older enlistment Signals DEO 20/21



## HiTechComms (28 Sep 2020)

Good Morning
I applied for DEO for Signals DEO, my other choices are at this point a moot point at this point. (Int/Logs)

I have completed mid September the CFAT test and had a very good follow up call same day with a Captain.

My current career is in IT and I have been doing in it for close to 15 years. The Captain at the recruiting center had mentioned that Signals is in demand and he would see about fast tracking the application process. I do see Signals OP as being in demand but not officer, would any one kindly share any knowledge info in regards to Signals Officer demand?

One thing I did notice is when I listed my education on the recruiting forms that they asked for Uni and High school but nothing for technical training/certification. I followed up with a recruiter and they had informed me that it would be beneficial if I did bring those in on my yet to be scheduled medical. Maybe someone can also shed some light about additional education benefits. (I would think that in a very high tech position such as Signals it would be a good thing)

I am setting my expectation for a follow up interview and medical in about 1-2 months after initial CFAT. (Unless some one would like to correct my assumption) Getting back into shape while I wait.

I had applied for the military 18 years ago right out of Uni but and was accepted but one comment that was made to me is that I had no leadership experience which was true at the time. At this point I think 18 years of experience will put that concern to bed.

My current concern is that my older age might be an issue. (Early 40's)

Thank you


----------



## Holedigger (30 Sep 2020)

HiTechComms said:
			
		

> Good Morning
> I applied for DEO for Signals DEO, my other choices are at this point a moot point at this point. (Int/Logs)
> 
> I have completed mid September the CFAT test and had a very good follow up call same day with a Captain.
> ...



Hi HiTechComms, thanks for your questions.

1. Signals officer demand
https://forces.ca/en/careers

2. Additional education
It is always a good idea to provide the CFRC with as many documents as possible, especially when it comes to your educational qualifications/trainings, etc., this will positively affect your competitiveness in the end.

3. Expectation for a follow up interview and medical
This depends on your local CFRC, it's recommended that you call them directly and ask.

4. Age
http://navy.ca/forums/threads/207.0.html

Hope these help!


----------



## HiTechComms (30 Sep 2020)

Holedigger

Somewhat good news.

I got my medical and my interview same day next week. Impressed with the speed they got back to me. 3 Weeks. Its very quick. 

As for AGE, I am as old as I let my self be.


----------



## Holedigger (30 Sep 2020)

Hi HiTechComms, 

Congrats on getting booked for medical and interview so quickly given the current pandemic situation, and don't worry about your age, joining the army to serve is more about mindset. Like you said, you are as old as you let yourself be.


----------



## proudmama (30 Sep 2020)

Signals Officer is very in demand. That may be contributing to the ramped up timeline.


----------



## HiTechComms (20 Oct 2020)

Well I got passed the medical interview. Original was cancelled including the interview. Cause I am over 40 I need to do a blood work checkup, which is a challenge during these interesting times. Was told it will be a 2 month wait after results have been submitted. I am in no hurry, at this time. I am still employed as a senior position at my private sector job so the paycut at this time is nice not to happen (Christmas and all).

Going to take these next two months and ramp up my physical work outs. I am in pretty good shape but I hate running which I will need to work on.

So far I have been very happy with the process then again I have far different expectations of hiring processes. Having compared this to some of my private gigs its pretty lax.


----------



## HiTechComms (18 Nov 2020)

Well they must have processed my application and medical in like 2 weeks. Bureaucratic light speed. Got my interview, got passed that. Now Security and reference check. Estimated time Jan 13, but for some reason I think it will be faster.

The one surprising thing was that DEO is a 9 year contract. Don't have an issue but its 5 years more then I remembered many moons ago. 

Wish my luck boys!


----------



## Holedigger (18 Nov 2020)

HiTechComms said:
			
		

> Well they must have processed my application and medical in like 2 weeks. Bureaucratic light speed. Got my interview, got passed that. Now Security and reference check. Estimated time Jan 13, but for some reason I think it will be faster.
> 
> The one surprising thing was that DEO is a 9 year contract. Don't have an issue but its 5 years more then I remembered many moons ago.
> 
> Wish my luck boys!



Congrats! That's some speed right there. I think it's good to be in in-demand trades. In any case, keep us posted.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike5 (18 Nov 2020)

HiTechComms said:
			
		

> Good Morning
> I applied for DEO for Signals DEO, my other choices are at this point a moot point at this point. (Int/Logs)
> 
> I have completed mid September the CFAT test and had a very good follow up call same day with a Captain.
> ...



I enrolled as DEO Sig O in late 40's; many officer candidates on my courses were in their 30s and 40s.  Still serving the Crown, still loving it.  Much demand for Sig O and the opportunities are very interesting.

Work on running (sprints, 5K) and push ups (30+) before Basic.


----------



## HiTechComms (18 Nov 2020)

I do about 160 pushups a day now, 80 of those with a 40 pound vest. I also do 30 bag 40lb bag lifts. At least 40 burpees. I also manage to do a kilometer with 40lb vest run. 

Unfortunately its raining all day everyday here during the winter  out here and gym access is iffy (don't need to get sick). I also dislike running but got to do it. I am about to start my old combo burpee pushups called the blackjack and it cranks out your cardio to the max. Start 20 Burpees and 1 pushup and reverse(19 and 2, 18 and 3, etc.) it by one until you get down to 1 burpee and 20 pushups (Kickboxing workout)


----------



## HiTechComms (4 Dec 2020)

My Application is now in final stages.
The recruiter had informed me that unless my security fails I will get an offer. 

So now its just a waiting game.  Don't expect anything before feb due to holidays.


----------



## Mike5 (16 Dec 2020)

For Basic, the course staff will require you to do an exercise as one complete exercise.  So focus on doing as many push ups as possible all in a row non-stop, i.e. 30+ in a row correctly and slowly.  By the same token, sprint 5K as quickly as possible.  Finally, do planks to build up core strength for the ruck marches.

Your approach is good -- focus on body-weight exercises, that will serve you best on course and in the field.

And memorize Army ranks now -- make your life easier.

Velox, Versutus, Vigilans!


----------

